# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  как пользоваться Антивирусом Касперского

## Mina

Пожалуйста помогите Чайнику!
Я поймала два трояна. Один - StartPage, другой - Downloander (извините если неправильно написала).
Скачала модуль антивируса Касперского для этих вирусов. Установила и запустила на сканирование. Он мне выдал командную строку одного из них и больше никак не реагирует. Подскажите пожалуйста, что мне делать дальше, только простыми словами и желательно пошагово. Простите еще раз Чайника!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## egik

http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=20

----------


## drongo

Не сходиться что-то в вашем посте ,уважаемая Мина  :Sad: 
Во первых знаете что у вас , однако касперкий не можете запустить . Во вторых , какой модуль вы скачали ? Он ведь пакетом идёт . А в пятой последней версии невозможно установить сканер отдельно .

Лучше  внимательно следуйте инструкции http://helpme.virusinfo.info , как посоветовал Ёжик  :Wink: 

Если у вас нет никакого антивируса и касперский это первый  который хотите установить , то вот его родная документация на версию 5 , формат pdf.

Только не вздумайте ставить несколько активных мониторов разных антивирусов , иначе будет как в поучительной истории Битва Титанов   ;D ;D;D

----------


## egik

я думаю Мина скачала бесплатные утилитки для лечения конкретных вирусов, а тогда как она узнала что у нее такие вирусы ???
тогда ссылка на триальную версию разобраться с вирусами хватит  :Wink: 
http://www.kaspersky.ru/productupdat...link=155419747
выбераем любую ссылку и качаем, потом ставим соглашаясь со всем
ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНО удалив другой антивирус если стоит (кстати родились идеи для пару интсрукция для чайников к утру сделаю...)
и читаем посты и ссылки вверху...

----------


## drongo

> я думаю Мина скачала бесплатные утилитки для лечения конкретных вирусов, а тогда как она узнала что у нее такие вирусы ???


наверно нортон стоит , а может гадала на кофе   :Cheesy:

----------


## kps

Надо будет написать инструкции по использованию КАВ и Дрвеб в картинках, т.к. в руководство пользователя мало кто заглядывает, особенно новички. Плюс они слишком сложные для неопытных пользователей.

----------


## Nadya

Поддерживаю идею выпустить руководство для пользователя с картинками, первая куплю.  :Cheesy:

----------


## kps

> Поддерживаю идею выпустить руководство для пользователя с картинками, первая куплю.


Такое уже есть - совершенно бесплатно в этом же разделе форума.

----------

